# gro-kashi



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

anyone using gro-kashi?  Does it leave you more to be desired from your buds or does it work well?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2015)

I just started using it this grow, no opinion yet.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

Good luck.  You enjoying the work?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, love the garden, this is my last "epic grow" as they are changing the laws next year.  It is a lot of work and hot work, but heck yes, it is the best ever!


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

Are you buying the grokashi from grokashi.com?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Rosebud, what nutrients do use indoor?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

I've got cool garden outdoor kinda big but wont have no monster plants or anything.  Next year I'm planning on Getting 3-6 yards of soil for 12-18 plants and running most of the bottles of NFTG, Bigfoot, SLF-100,  Extreme Mycos and Azos, not sure about how much or how often I want to apply, and making ewc, humisoil & molasses tea.  Also using bioag fulpower.  Bioactive foliars and Guardian for pests.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 22, 2015)

Expensive project but well worth it in sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, glp, this is the deal, I suck at feeding plants. I have my best luck making my soil from my spent ffof soils I have used over the years, plus lots of amendments. I usually try to use a recipe and not just throw stuff in my own soil. I have used the recipes that we have here on our site for making your own soil. During veg I use EWC as a top dress indoors or as a tea outdoors. When flowering starts I use 0-12-0 Peruvian sea bird guano. I use that as a tea or else I top dress with that as well.  

So..I see I just told you how I grow outdoors and you ask about indoors. I have Earth JUice nutes that I use indoors, but I prefer what I just outlined for you on my outdoor grow. 

So I like to feed the soil with top dressings that break down slowly. Worm castings and guanos.  That feels better to me than adding an ounce of some liquid.

I got the kashi at my grow shop, because it made since to me. Like farmers planting a cover crop of clover to add N back to the soil.  I have used it a few times so far outdoors. 

I would love to be able to help you with your do garden next year. It would be fun to get it ready this fall for your next spring grow. If you want my input I would love to help. I did a rose garden the right way once and it is fun.


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

it is why i love mp, there is ALWAYS one more thing to learn from you guys, and now i found myself googling "gro kashi" haha sounds funny to my ear, still, the science behind it is interesting


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2015)

Got to love em


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2015)

My husband almost ate it, he thought it was a breakfast cereal.. phewy, glad i stopped him.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 23, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> My husband almost ate it, he thought it was a breakfast cereal.. phewy, glad i stopped him.


Now I'm going to have to look this stuff up.  My curiosity has gotten the better of me


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 23, 2015)

Googled it, interesting concept. Kashi Go Lean is a breakfast cereal. Global buckets looks interesting also.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 23, 2015)

It's pretty cool looking and looks like nice way to garden.  Does it come out being expensive orbis it pretty cheap?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Googled it, interesting concept. Kashi Go Lean is a breakfast cereal. Global buckets looks interesting also.


 
The global buckets interested me the most.  I am going to try at least 2 or 3 plants in global buckets.  Organic gardening combined with the convenience of hydro....how can I resist something like that?  I have buckets, PVC and all the tools needed to make this.  I have peat moss, coco coir, dolomite, azomite, perlite, compost.  I ordered some Gro-Kashi and cocoa shells are available from Amazon.  They indicated that it can take 3 weeks or so to get the Gro-Kashi, so I have plenty of time to get buckets ready.  I just planted some seeds and this looks to be a great experiment.

Plasma, you are planning that big outdoor grow next year--you could make some variation of earth boxes, using the reservoirs like zem uses.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 23, 2015)

Looked at those "global buckets" again. Think I`ll make me a couple to use next grow.


----------



## next (Jul 24, 2015)

looks like the global buckets are the same concept as this
View attachment b b.jpg



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70526


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jul 24, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> My husband almost ate it, he thought it was a breakfast cereal.. phewy, glad i stopped him.



:rofl::rofl:

I dunno Rose, he might have sprouted a *big bud* and given you a surprise. :confused2::hubba::holysheep:

:bolt:

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2015)

next said:


> looks like the global buckets are the same concept as this
> View attachment 228492
> 
> 
> ...


 
I didn't get this concept when I read it--that seems more like a drip system to me with a main central res.  The global buckets are a double bucket system with no pumps of any kind--a wicking system.  I do wonder about anaerobic hydro, though.  I may have to have something to aerate the water....


----------



## next (Jul 24, 2015)

seems like a drip system except there is no drip.. water is wicked up from the res same as the global bucket. Only real dif is a larger aerated res, and it utilizes a pump to keep the water level 1/2" below the pot full of media.

http://kat.cr/totally-organic-hydroponics-t3317892.html


----------



## next (Jul 24, 2015)

that link is to a torrent for the book Totally Organic Hydroponics - Paul Wright. I think he calls it Organiponics. Has lots of great information and it should be in sync with the Global Bucket system, just without the use of buckets.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 24, 2015)

The kashi I think is suppose to be anaerobic.  I don't like idea of bottom feeding.  I'm not so much interested in flushing as I was in past.  Seems unimportant.  My nutrient line doesn't require flushes.  It deals with it another way.  Not suppose to ever give more than 5-10%  runoff.  Perhaps that was one of my problems last year.  Flushes are actually harmfull to the way my nutrient line works.  Herculean harvest aphrodites extraction and demeters destiny and Olympus up would be good for other lines to incorporate.  Salt lines would likely love demeters and herculean.  It seems that bottom feeding would cause salt to get pushed into medium.  Further into root zone.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 24, 2015)

IMO, There`s nothing wrong with bottom watering. I am only bottom watering my present garden. The 2 previous ones were also bottom watered only. Different concept, but it does work, once you figure out the nuances. Always a learning curve for a different method.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 24, 2015)

Out of curiosity does layering soil do anything special in container gardening?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2015)

There is a whole book about organic soil layering called...True Living Organics.


----------



## next (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is a link for that book Rose quoted - http://kat.cr/true-living-organics-...juana-indoors-2012-epub-gooner-t10570384.html


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 24, 2015)

Is it a good book or an advertisement book?


----------



## next (Jul 24, 2015)

No ads.. I enjoyed it


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Is it a good book or an advertisement book?



Helllooo, would i plug a book that A: isn't good, and B: has advertising???? no.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2015)

next said:


> seems like a drip system except there is no drip.. water is wicked up from the res same as the global bucket. Only real dif is a larger aerated res, and it utilizes a pump to keep the water level 1/2" below the pot full of media.
> 
> http://kat.cr/totally-organic-hydroponics-t3317892.html


 
There is really quite a difference between the 2--so much that I do not really even find them similar.  Not only is there a large aerated res, there is also a water pump that is watering the plants from the top.  It is quite different than the global buckets that use no power and is anaerobic.  The pump is not used to keep the water level right--that is accomplished by overflow pipes.  It appears to be used to feed the plants--I am assuming drippers.

I am interested in the organic hydro though and will check this out.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## next (Jul 25, 2015)

ok thg, assume what you want to but there are no drippers.

In the global bucket system water is wicked up from the solo cup that is full of soil.

In the organiponics method, the bottom half of the net pot is full of lava rocks or similar, it uses the lava rocks to wick water up to the soil. 

If you swapped the lava rocks for a solo cup of dirt it would be the same, just wouldn't have to worry about watering it as often. Hook up a small 12volt water pump w/ solar panel and battery and go off the grid  

View attachment blah.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2015)

I started reading the book yesterday--very interesting.  While it does still wick, it seems more like an ebb and flow system where you flood x number of times a day and then let the water drain back to the res, which is aerated.  The global buckets are more like just bottom watering.  Another huge thing is that one is anaerobic and one is aerobic.


----------



## next (Jul 26, 2015)

correct, you flood and drain the bottom lava rock portion of the pots.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm actually interested in the anaerobic hydro sip.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2015)

I ordered some Gro-kashi and I think I will give it a try...when I get it.  You have about a month wait for this product.  They do not even put it together until it is purchased and then it has to cook for 21 days.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 31, 2015)

I am getting some to.  I take it this is something you don't want to stockpile as it probably has short shelf life.


----------



## next (Aug 1, 2015)

They told me they would ship to Canada but it would cost me double..


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 1, 2015)

I made my own Bokashi.  take a 40 pound bag of wheat bran and mix it with EM-1 and molasses  ,put in a airtight tub for 2 weeks and then dry it out. You have a bunch of it real cheep.  It is amazing what it will do for your plants. they will deliver a quart for 29 dollars. mix that in a bottle with equal parts of molasses  and fill with water . in 10 days you have more EM-1. for less than 50 dollars I have 40 pounds of Bokashi and 5 gallons of EM-1.  it is more fun to make your own . But buy it if you would rather let them have the fun and money.  40 pound of wheat bran was 15 dollars.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

Bozzo--where did you get the recipe for GroKashi?  Is that all that is in it...wheat bran, molasses and EM-1?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2015)

THG there a few recipes in this attachment. 

View attachment Adv-Guide-Brewing-SCD-E-book-v1-9a.pdf


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Grokashi =Bokashi.    sounds like they are making it at home.  plenty of u tube stuff. 
First you buy a quart of EM-1  Then I mixed the quart in 5 gallon wine jug added 1 quart of molasses  and warm water. ferment for 2 weeks and you have 5 gallons of concentrated em-1. Then buy a 40 pound bag of rice or wheat bran.   mix some concentrate with more molasses and water. enough to get brand wet. Put into a tub with plastic bag liner squeeze air out and seal for 2 weeks.  After fermentation its ready. use wet fresh .Dry out the rest in the sun, so it does not mold. You have now made 40 pounds  of Bokashi and enough EM-1  for the whole year for 50 dollars. 
and it is fun making it.
put some in ground when planting  and spray plants all summer.
or buy a little bag on line for $15 . enough for 1 plant.
EM-1 29 dollars delivered free. EBay, wheat bran $15. grain elevator. 5 gallon carboy 2 dollars at yard sale. molasses 8 dollars a gallon. GFS


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 1, 2015)

It just hit me if its chunks about the size of a small pea they are using rice pellets . I almost did that. You do not want the pellets. Get wheat bran flakes not pellets. the flakes soak up the em better.  it's used for horse feed so the make pellets out of the bran. not the right kind.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2015)

> First you buy a quart of EM-1 Then I mixed the quart in 5 gallon wine jug added 1 quart of molasses and warm water. ferment for 2 weeks and you have 5 gallons of concentrated em-1.



What you have brewed is AEM and not a concentrated EM-1.
Also brewing time is dependent on temperature and not just the amount of time.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 1, 2015)

pcduck said:


> What you have brewed is AEM and not a concentrated EM-1.
> Also brewing time is dependent on temperature and not just the amount of time.



:yeahthat::goodposting:

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

So, Grokashi and Bokashi are the same thing?  Currently reading up on Bokashi.  Duck I will be PMing you as I get into this more.  Going to be moving to Oregon before the end of the year and then I can get serious and not have to worry all the time about being illegal.  I will want to be ready for an outdoor organic grow and most of this stuff takes time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2015)

Good luck THG. Sounds like an awesome move. My Wife said Oregon is beautiful.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2015)

I actually love Idaho and would love to stay here if they were not so....backwards.  But I truly believe that I will die before Idaho legalizes MMJ.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 1, 2015)

I am not an expert.   how about concentrated AEM. because you dilute it again when using it. and yes it has to be in as warm area.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I actually love Idaho and would love to stay here if they were not so....backwards.  But I truly believe that I will die before Idaho legalizes MMJ.


Same way i feel about Redneck *** Texas. Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2015)

Been reading up on Bokashi.  Bozzo, what you are describing is the Bokashi Bran (where the EM grow), not Bokashi, which I take to be the finished product.  Bokashi=fermented organic waste.    

It is quite interesting that you can do this with pet waste, too, for ornamental plants.

Bozzo, I know nothing about AEM--will check it out.  I just want to get better with this organic stuff, but still struggle to know what my plants want or are lacking when they are not happy.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 2, 2015)

like I said. I am no expert. All I know is my pot plants and tomato's have never looked this good. And the only thing I did different  was put some of that AEM  bran in my holes and spray some on every week. As advised by Umbra. He and Duck are the experts.
Some people drink the stuff for a probiotic.  Some add to compost pile. It speeds up the decay time. One post said add to hydro reservoir cleans out the crud. It's pretty amazing stuff. 
All the grow stores sell micro stuff for 30 dollars a jar.  I decided to try making it .I would go broke if I shopped at them stores.
Wheat bran not  waste. They feed it to horses.   that's why you put it in a tub sealed up ,so it will ferment.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 2, 2015)

I take that back. I did not make the starter....but you can

plants need less nutrients also


----------



## next (Aug 2, 2015)

THG u blew my mind when you said pet waste.. That is amazing that it can turn potentially toxic waste into food for plants. Wow.

"Can I use Bokashi culture mix to get rid of my pet's droppings?

Yes. We do not recommend using Bokashi fermentation to process animal feces because there is a small risk that organisms in the feces if then processed and placed in a vegetable garden could cause problems. If you are going to process that material and place it in the ground for ornamental plants, it will work well and get rid of the odors and mess that can be hard to otherwise handle. You should mix the feces with other plant material, leaves, or wood chips so that the Bokashi culture mix has a rich amount of material to process. Then after fermentation bury it in the ground covering it with about 8 inches of soil. "

**That pdf is GREAT, thanks pcduck!**


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 2, 2015)

I forgot one use. people spray AEM on their dogs .....Gets rid of the dog smell. same with pee spots.   So they say LOL


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2015)

bozzo420 said:


> I forgot one use. people spray AEM on their dogs .....Gets rid of the dog smell. same with pee spots.   So they say LOL



My dog got a hold of a skunk. I grabbed my handy spray bottle of AEM. Within 10 minutes the smell was gone

They also use AEM on oil spills.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Been reading up on Bokashi.  Bozzo, what you are describing is the Bokashi Bran (where the EM grow), not Bokashi, which I take to be the finished product.  Bokashi=fermented organic waste.
> 
> It is quite interesting that you can do this with pet waste, too, for ornamental plants.
> 
> Bozzo, I know nothing about AEM--will check it out.  I just want to get better with this organic stuff, but still struggle to know what my plants want or are lacking when they are not happy.



Correct with the bokashi bran/bokashi.

Just don't get real hung up on the semantics, it's all just different forms of the very same thing. Think dry yeast vs liquid yeast vs starter dough, if you bake.

The EM-1concentrate or AEM (expanded EM-1), or the bokashi bran will all get you to the same place, just at slightly different speeds and methods of application. It's all the same microbes.

I really like the bokashi bran (think dry yeast), because it's so easy to toss a handful into my worm bins, add to my soil mixes, or just sprinkle it around. You can also make a   *blend*, like adding some alfalfa meal and/or kelp meal to the wheat bran. Dry it well and seal it well and the stuff lasts for years, or so it seems.

I do wish they offered smaller amounts of the concentrate, like an 8oz size. I mean, enough AEM for a 40# bag of wheat bran only requires ~4oz of the concentrate. This is just going by memory, but I do remember that close to 1/2 of the Qt of concentrate expired after I had made and used a boatload of the stuff. I am just now coming to the end of all the bran I made back in 2010 (2-40# bags worth).

I'll order some when the temps drop a bit for shippinng. Like in Sept or so, but before it freezes.

Wet


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 2, 2015)

add yeast food to it ,it will just keep growing. a wine maker friend said at least. I heard of one bakery that has been using the culture of yeast for generations. they toss the scrapes in a bin and brew a new batch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2015)

Droopy Dog said:


> Correct with the bokashi bran/bokashi.
> 
> Just don't get real hung up on the semantics, it's all just different forms of the very same thing. Think dry yeast vs liquid yeast vs starter dough, if you bake.
> 
> ...


 
Trying not to get bogged down with semetics, just trying to understand.  My understanding is that Bokashi is what you get when you use Bokashi bran and kitchen waste (bokashi meaning literally fermented organic waste).  The bran with its EMs is the "catalyst"--kind of like sourdough starter?  

When you speak of concentrate, I assume that you are speaking of liquid EM1 that you can buy?  I will probably start out with a bag of premade Bokashi bran and then, like you, make up a big batch with wheat bran, molasses and EM.  I do see that Amazon has a 12 oz size of EM1, but that is the smallest quantity I found.  However, there are a myriad of uses for it.  

Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2015)

THG the bran is just the carrier for the AEM. Many things can be used. Such as wood shavings.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2015)

Duck, what are some of the other things I can use?  Can I mix the carriers...say like some wood shavings, some bran meal, some kelp meal, etc?  I do have wood shavings--been planing some pieces of (well aged) pine to make a butcher block top for an island.  And I usually can get chips from chain saw leavings.  I thought that I had read somewhere that wood chips were not as good as a lot of other things.  I will be in the big city tomorrow or Thursday and could get some wheat bran....but don't really want 50# of it.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 4, 2015)

if your chain saw is dull ,you will get saw dust instead of chips. lol.   but a 40 pound bag of wheat bran is only 15 dollars. I have a bunch left. it will keep if kept dry.. A lifetime supply. I would call ahead ,everyone does not carry it.  Save a lot of driving.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2015)

Where did you get your wheat bran bozzo?  I hate to drive all over town looking for things.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 4, 2015)

the grain and feed store.  or grain elevator.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2015)

I would not use chainsaw chips, I am not sure what the bar oil would do.

Like Bozzo mention grain elevator.
Rice hulls and I would imagine shredded newspaper would work too. I would not use kelp kinda expensive. Newspapers I would just spray the AEM, don't want a gooy mess. Something some what inert but absorbs water. Vermicilite would probably work also.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 4, 2015)

Like Duck mentioned, the rice hulls or the wheat bran. In my area, the wheat bran is much easier to source and the same $15/40# bag. Rice hulls are from the brew shop and a bit more expensive.

I would sorta avoid wood chips. They don't absorb liquid all that well and a lot heavier to boot.

When I mentioned the alfalfa and kelp meals, I just added some to the wheat bran. Like a couple of handfuls to a batch of bran.

The wheat bran for sure would be the best bet for your first attempt.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

We are in farming country.  I will look at a feed store when I go to town.  Thanks.  I'll have more questions as I go on.  Plasma--didn't mean to monopolize this thread.  Would you like me to start another one?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 5, 2015)

They would eat the bar oil.  Wouldn't they.  Everything I read says they do and its an environmental use application of sane product.


----------

